# Custom Calls



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

I learned a long time ago that custom calls are superior to store bought. All of my go to turkey calls are custom calls made by guys most have never heard of. Their quality and craftsmanship are second to none.
Just ordered a raspy wabbit from EW Game Calls (prairiewolf on this forum). Want to order a custom howler next but want some opinions first. Ive read that a lot of coyote hunters shy away from male howlers in fear of scaring off a sub-dominate male. Would it be better to get a higher pitched female/pup howler? Also, who's custom howler do you use?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

With the the howlers you can get from the call makers on this site, you can make pretty much whatever sounds you need, it's pretty much determined where your lips or teeth are placed on the reed. And the amount of air you use and your own voice.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Like Ruger said. The sound you get from a call has a lot to do with what your doing. An open reed call will give you a large range of sounds.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Ive just seen some specific calls geared towards those sounds from guys like carver and thompson. Maybe just more of a marketing technique.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Marketing has taken over just about everything to do with hunting ! That includes rifles, calls, clothing and just about anything else to do with hunting. Any "good" open reed will give you all the sounds. Now dont get me wrong, there are also great open reeds that will only do higher pitch sounds and vice versa. Like Ruger and itzDirty stated, its mainly where you place your lips or teeth on the reed along with the amount of pressure. A long toneboard will usually give you more variation in high and low pitches, if you want a universal open reed.

But it seems like in todays society, we want all our gear to be camo or fancy with all the bells and whistles.

I better shut up, I might be hurting my own call sells, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think your alright Ed.

Here is one of my recent howlers. It's gone already but it gives you an idea. It can go lower or higher than I showed in the video but I try to keep them short just to give folks a sample.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick, the video is very good for hearing the different sounds capable on an open reed.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Rick I sure appreciate the demo. I heard about 4 different coyotes in that short series.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That's a good point. My videos are meant to display the sound of the call. For the most part they are not an accurate reflection of a sound sequence. I'm rushing through several sounds so customers can see how the call runs, the sound qualities, and the range of sounds.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Your videos do a great job showcasing what your calls can do. Never used an open reed call before. Im impressed with what an experienced caller can do with a single call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They take some practice. Just like any call. Enclosed reeds are capable of more than one sound too. I think enclosed reeds have gotten a one note but easy to use rap. They can do more than folks give them credit. Plus they are easier to run out of the gate.


----------

